
DevFactory Acquires Manuscript from Fog Creek Software - MikusR
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/devfactory-acquires-manuscript-from-fog-creek-software-300700638.html?tc=eml_cleartime
======
bvanderplaats
This announcement makes the prior news last year feel downright dishonest:

[https://medium.com/make-better-software/introducing-
manuscri...](https://medium.com/make-better-software/introducing-manuscript-
aa4aabdc0f6c) [https://www.businessinsider.com/fog-creek-ceo-anil-dash-
on-m...](https://www.businessinsider.com/fog-creek-ceo-anil-dash-on-
manuscript-bug-tracking-software-2017-11)

If Fogcreek is dumping Fogbugz, at least they could have made that plain from
the start, rather then go through a crap re-branding effort and pretending
there was an actual new vision (other than to offload the property).

I guess I'll be investigating new SDLC tools for 2019. It's been a good run of
11 years for Fogbugz (for my team), but I guess the writings on the wall...

